# Anyone Make Kefir?



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Does anyone make kefir? Here are a few questions.

1. How does it taste compared to yogurt. I know taste is subjective, but is it similar, tarter, blander (is that a word?), stronger?

2. How long can you keep using the grains before you need to get fresh ones?

3. I like the idea that you do not have to heat the milk, like with yogurt. Is it really so simple to make?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Kefir is bubbly and tangier than yogurt. You can use the grains indefinitely as long as you take good care of them. Kefir is easier to make than yogurt.

First place grains into a clean jar -do not rinse them first, the thick kefir surrounding the grains gets fermentation going quicker.

Fill a quart jar 3/4 with cold goat milk (I use goat milk but I hear store milk works just as well too)

Leave the jar with milk and grains at room Temp for 24-36 hours -occasionally shake jar, loosen lid to let gas escape then tighten again. The milk will thicken into a yogurt like consistency, this will be a mild kefir. If you wait until there is whey separation the kefir will be tangy, zesty and fizzy.

Now it is time to strain the kefir into clean jar. I use a green fish net (you are not supposed to use a metal strainer as it can weaken your grains). I set the fish net over the mouth of a clean jar and pour the fermented kefir through the net. If you have whey separation, shake or stir then pour it through the net. You will need a spoon to stir the kefir and help it drain. When it is strained you will have grains in your net to start the next batch and a jar of yummy bubbly kefir.

Now you just go back and repeat the process.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for your response, cmharris.

If you want it mild, do you just put it in the refrigerator at that point? If you let it go until whey separation, do you then refrigerate it?


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

more info to supplement Christi's
- kefir grains differ. If you don't like the results after trying your first batch 3-5 times then toss them out and get grains from a different source. Big difference between grains so find ones that you like!

-grains can be kept in 'slow mode' for a long time by doing the fermentation process in the fridge. Instead of getting a batch/each day you might get a batch/4days. Kefir can get overwhelming sometimes!

- to me, it tastes much better than fresh milk but then again, I don't like fresh milk. I like fermented milk, lol. Tangy, subtle, slightly effervescent. Delicious!

- perfect for using to make buttermilk biscuits!


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

I have been reading about kefir, but have never tried it. I drink a lot of fruit shakes with yogurt, and thought I might like kefir instead. The problem is, I do not know if the grains are available here.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Have you looked here? I send kefir to a lot of people every year but I have never shipped internationally.

http://www.torontoadvisors.com/Kefir/kefir-list.php


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

I checked, but there is no listing for Suriname or neighboring Guyana. Maybe I can get some the next time I go to the U.S. and bring it back with me.

Thanks.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I get mine from www.kefirlady.com . Just got some last month and have drank so much that I got sick of kefir (not really sick)

I love it. I mix it with a little agave sweetner (not much) and some unsweetened cranberry juice.

I have not had any kefir for a couple of weeks so I guess its time to make some more.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

how long does it take for you to get mail from the U.S.? I've shipped (and been shipped) grains in the mail several times. We just put a few in a dry ziplock baggie and put that into a first class envelope -no padding, no glass, no liquid. It takes a few days for the grains to 'perk up' and get back to full steam ahead work, but they've always survived.
Cold - even freezing - is just fine for kefir grains. Heat is a killer.

If you think mail can get to you in 7-8 days I'd be glad to send you a few and see how they do. Just send me a pm if you are interested.
Cthy


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for the offer! It can take anywhere from one week to one month for us to get our mail. It seems especially slow at this time of year, so we probably should not try it right now.


----------



## melwynnd (Dec 25, 2004)

A thought about shipping grains. I've dried them and shipped them that way. You don't have to worry about anything leaking out of your package and they can pretty take as long as they do. Just put them in something stiff so they don't get powdered on the trip. They take a little longer to get into full swing.

Good Luck!:baby04:

Sherry


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I drink it nearly every day! I can't help it since my family has not adjusted to the idea yet. I gave away about 10 grains but I still kept 7. My younger son will drink blueberry smoothies and really loves them. He says it tastes no different than yogurt that way. None of my family likes it in a dip but using dill, salt, pepper....you can make it tasty in my opinion. You can add it to homemade breads, biscuits, cornbread, anywhere you would use milk for baking. I really prefer to drink mine in a smoothie and have not gotten tired of it...it's been months since it was given to me. I shared twice now with others. The ideal temps I read are between 50 to 72 degrees, one site said up to 80 degrees. My home is never that hot. 

I have read there are families that hand down their kefir for generations so you do not have to replace your kefir grains as it grows new ones in your container for you. It does multiply and the new grains are simple the smaller ones. Some people speculate that perhaps it was kefir that was called manna in the bible? It is said to be from those times. All I know is that I think it is quite mild if you drink it within the first 24 hours and if you let it sit longer, it gets more sour tasting. On the third day at room temp I don't even like it. The second day is still fine but the first day is my favorite. So once you begin you can gauge the sour by the day you harvest your kefir milk. If you use milk like me, make sure it is whole milk. Congratulations on taking a big step towards better health! Alot of folks kinda cringe at this simple process. On keeping it room temp...I use a canning jar, a canning ring and a paper towel or napking instead of the lid, screwed down lightly not firmly. No problems at all this way. I wouldn't remember to tighten and loosen a lidded jar...plus if you don't remember they can explode? That is what I read online.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

I love kefir with a bit a stevia powder and some vanilla. My kids drink a lot of it this way. My favorite is to let the kefir set out on the counter for 24 hours, then refrigerate for another day. It builds fizz up that extra day in the fridge.


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

My current kefir grains do not taste as good as the kefir I had before moving cross-country. Sigh.

Seems there are always folks giving away kombucha scobies around here, but never kefir!


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

I have been wanting Kefir grains forever and haven't found anyone locally to buy from. I didn't know they could be shipped! Anyone interested in sharing with me??? Please!!!


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I found mine on ebay. I looked for a seller who lived fairly close to me so they wouldn't be in the mail too long.

What I love about kefir
1. I can use it with raw milk, I don't have to heat it. 
2. It's easier than making yoghurt.
3. It's healthier than yoghurt.
4. It's self sustaining, you never run out. 

When my grains have doubled I take out the excess, rinse them carefully and let them thoroughly dry. Then put them in a small jar of powdered milk and store in the freezer. If I ever kill my main grains, I have a backup. I'm trying to build up a large quantity so I can kefir extra milk to feed my pigs to keep them healthy.

I've had my kefir grains about 4 years now and they just keep on giving. LOVE my kefir!


----------



## Natalie Rose (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought keifer grains from marilyn the keifer lady and I could not believe how quickly they grew.
She sent me 4 tablespoons, two weeks later I had 12 tablespoons and a month later I had 24 tablespoons.
I divided them up, froze 12 and kept 12 two weeks ago.
Here I am two weeks later with another 24 tablespoons.
She has some good stuff.
I use store bought milk, put it in mason jars and just set the lid on top so that it gets air (her directions) and I have kefir within 12 hours. 
I put my keifer in a blender with honey, cinnamon and bananas and even the kids love it.

Mamahen2four let me know if you still need grains.


----------



## RachelC (Oct 21, 2009)

Try a drop or two of lemon essential oil in your Kefir. It really perks up the taste and gets rid of the "dirty sock" undertones. My children ask for kefir, so no problem with taste here. Our grains seem to make a tangy clean tasting kefir , mostly. I let it get thick like yogurt, maybe as much as two days on the cupboard this time of year. Some people like it less. Experiment and have fun. It's really an artisnal product so each will be different. I also always cover with a lid Tightly, turn a half turn back and leave it. My mil leaves it uncovered with a cloth over it and I think her's tastes funkier. Hope this helps you out. Rachel


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

HThis is a help full site for make Kefir.
http://users.chariot.net.au/~dna/Makekefir.html#potash-lye


----------

